# Cadet school



## tang72 (26 Jul 2005)

Hey i just wanted to know what is the main difference between Reserves and the Cadets. Yes ive tried the search button but did not really find what i was looking for. Some of my questions are, do they recieve the same type of training? Do Cadet schools pay you? and would it be easier to join the Military after Cadet training. Thanks alot


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (26 Jul 2005)

This is pretty easy:

The Reserves are the Army - part-time.  Reserves receive Army training and are paid - it's a job/profession - part-time.

Cadets are a civilian youth organization with ties to the military.  Cadets don't (generally - there are certain very specific exceptions) get paid and do not conduct military training _per se_. 

Joining cadets shows an interest in the Army (Regular or Reserve) and might give certain minor benefits on joining, depending on rank achieved, etc..


----------



## EW (26 Jul 2005)

This weeks MacLean's Magazine (1 Aug) has an excellent article on the Cadet movement - "A lot fewer white people."  As the title suggests it focuses on the new 'diversity' in cadets.  When you get over the politically correct slant to the article, I actually found it to be a very positive and accurate profile of cadets today.  I was very surprised to see that the overall cadet numbers have gone up in Canada in the past 10-years, it was 48,600 in 1995 and was 54,700 in 2004.

I haven't been involved with cadets since the 1980's, but I understand that all cadets who attend summer courses, get paid.

A lot of people take shots at the cadet movement, but when you take it for what it is, it is undoubtedly one of the best youth organizations in the world.

Cheers....


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Jul 2005)

tang72 said:
			
		

> Hey i just wanted to know what is the main difference between Reserves and the Cadets. Yes ive tried the search button but did not really find what i was looking for. Some of my questions are, do they recieve the same type of training? Do Cadet schools pay you? and would it be easier to join the Military after Cadet training. Thanks alot


 Were you talking about private schools that offer Army Cadet training as part of their curriculum (Like St. Andrews College), or are reffering to the Royal Military College (RMC) were all the students are generally referred to as cadets?   Or the the cadet program?

Cadet Program www.cadets.ca
St. Andrews College www.sac.on.ca
RMC www.rmc.ca

Try those they should have info to help you out.


----------



## Savage (27 Jul 2005)

Having been a cadet I know that they do get paid in the summer a small some of $60 a week while on course. I believe staff cadets make around $70 a day roughly. The difference between cadets and the reserves is night and day. One will give you a trade, impress chicks, pay for school and still pay you for every night and day that you work. And to answer your last question does cadets make a difference in joining the military? Yes it does you usually get about six months off your next pay raise and it helps out on your basic training already knowing what to expect.


----------



## tang72 (2 Aug 2005)

Everyone, i have decied that i am going to join the cadets  ;D. I am only 17 and i have much time for the army, and i am not sure if i am even ready for it yet. So i will be a army cadet until i am 19 and then think about reserves


----------



## FlightSergeantRose (21 Aug 2005)

EW said:
			
		

> This weeks MacLean's Magazine (1 Aug) has an excellent article on the Cadet movement - "A lot fewer white people."   As the title suggests it focuses on the new 'diversity' in cadets.   When you get over the politically correct slant to the article, I actually found it to be a very positive and accurate profile of cadets today.   I was very surprised to see that the overall cadet numbers have gone up in Canada in the past 10-years, it was 48,600 in 1995 and was 54,700 in 2004.
> 
> I haven't been involved with cadets since the 1980's, but I understand that all cadets who attend summer courses, get paid.
> 
> ...



I second that, big time.


----------



## Ranger (24 Aug 2005)

I saw that article, it was very good. And they had pictures of cadets that went to Blackdown this past summer...saw a few kids from my old corps. Very cool. I miss cadets...it was a lot of fun.

Slim2


----------



## Savage (26 Aug 2005)

Joining the cadet movement is a great thing but if your 17 like you say then people that are younger than you will be your instructors. I suggest that you go down to your local recruiter and talk to them about the pro's and con's of the reserves. For me I joined the reserves when I was 18 which is only a year off from you. As for not veing ready for the reserves nobody ever is it is a life changing choice that is not for everyone.


----------



## q_1966 (27 Aug 2005)

I agree with Savage, in order to get the most out of the Cadet program, you need to join when your young, I joined when I was 14 rather than 12 and it still set me back a bit (and Ive herd of 17 year old cadets going and doing basic, Im sure it sucked)


----------

